# jquery css link text-decoration issue



## seeker7805 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi:

I can't seem to suppress the border link in the following code:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>

<html>
<head>
<title>Inner Fade Test 1</title>

<script type="text/javascript" src="http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.5.1.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="jquery.innerfade.js"></script>

<script type="text/javascript">

$(document).ready(
        
    function(){
        
        $('ul#featureimages').innerfade({
            speed: 1000,
            timeout: 5000,
            type: 'sequence',
            containerheight: '326px'
        });
});
</script>

<style type="text/css">




#featureimages li{list-style:none;}

#featureimages li a:link, a:visited, a:hover, a:visited{text-decoration:none;}

</style>

</head>
<body>


<ul id="featureimages">
<li>
    <a href="" style="text-decoration:none;"><img src="charge_station1.jpg" alt="Charge Station" style="text-decoration:none;"/></a>
</li>
<li>
    <a href="" style="text-decoration:none;"><img src="perfect_shot2.jpg" alt="Perfect Shot" style="text-decoration:none;" /></a>
</li>
<li>
    <a href="http://www.nyko.com/products/product-detail/?name=Charge+Base+S" style="text-decoration:none;"><img src="charge_bases3.jpg" alt="Charge Bases" style="text-decoration:none;"/></a>
</li>
</ul>
```
even with an inline style the border is still showing up.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards,
seeker 7805


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

You have a css spec of "text-decoration:none" for <img> tags, which doesn't make sense. Change to "border: 0" and you should be fixed up.


----------



## seeker7805 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks! Actually, i found the answer embedded here: http://bytes.com/topic/html-css/answers/98628-image-anchor-underlined.

it is a img{border:none}

Same as your answer.

Thanks so much!


----------

